#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Turkse dame zoekt Nederlandse moslim

## Cennet

Ik ben een turkse dame van 27 jaar. 

Voor een serieuze relatie ben ik op zoek naar een Nederlandse moslim (of bereid is moslim te worden) 

Ik heb een huwelijk van 4 jaar achter de rug en heb geen kinderen. Verder draag ik geen hoofddoek. Ik wil dat wel graag in de toekomst (Insallah zo snel mogelijk). Als ik een gezonde en gelukkige relatie kan beginnen, wil ik me samen met mijn partner verdiepen in mijn geloof. 

Veel over mijzelf kan ik hier niet vertellen helaas. Dat komt vanzelf wel na de kennismaking.

----------


## Cennet

> _Geplaatst door Cennet_ 
> *Ik ben een turkse dame van 27 jaar. 
> 
> Voor een serieuze relatie ben ik op zoek naar een Nederlandse moslim (of bereid is moslim te worden) 
> 
> Ik heb een huwelijk van 4 jaar achter de rug en heb geen kinderen. Verder draag ik geen hoofddoek. Ik wil dat wel graag in de toekomst (Insallah zo snel mogelijk). Als ik een gezonde en gelukkige relatie kan beginnen, wil ik me samen met mijn partner verdiepen in mijn geloof. 
> 
> Veel over mijzelf kan ik hier niet vertellen helaas. Dat komt vanzelf wel na de kennismaking.*

----------


## maha

salam zusje 

ik heb heel serieuze vraagje !
mijn vraag is mag ok touwen met marokkans jongman uit marokko of alleen hollands man ?
groetje

----------


## maha

:slapen:

----------


## karamella

halo mevr.
ik zou leuk vinden als ik jou leren kennen..ik ben serieus op zoek naar een moslims vrouw ,,zie mijn profiel.
de groetjes
karam

----------


## hussein786

Ik ben een mosslimman maar geen arabische achtergrond, gewoon een hindoestaan, ben op zoek naar een lieve moslima, achtergrond is voor mij onbelangrijk, eerlijkheid en openheid is heel belangrijk voor mij. Als dit je aanspreekt dan kun je reageren op [email protected].

----------


## seljuq

salaam, ik heb je n prive berichtje gestuurd

----------


## ali miah

salam, ik ben ali wonen in zwolle. ik heb vaste baan en huis . ik wil graag met jou contact komen en beter leren kennen mij msn in [email protected]

----------


## kurosh

hallo,
ben echt serieus op zoek naar een schoone vrouw om te trouwen ben een blanke man sportieve en kunt u op mijn profiel te kijken en mijn foto is op fotobord,
tot uw reactie,
saeed.

----------


## oompje

Ik heb je een PM gestuurd. Weet niet of het nog actueel is gezien het feit dat deze oproep lang geleden is geplaats. Maar ik waag het er op  :Smilie:

----------


## indomuslim

[email protected]

----------


## rudie1964

hoi ik ben rudie, een nederlandse man van 44 jaar,
jong uitziend
ik heb interesse in je,ik wil me namelijk bekeren tot moslim.
wil graag een vouw waar ik dit mee kan delen.
ik heb msn je mag me toevoegen kunnen we verder praten.
[email protected]

----------


## petrovski33

ik nl man 33 jaar is bereid moslim te worden en doel daarvan is ook trouwen-
als mocht klikken met diegene voeg me maar toe op msn dan kunnen we daar verder praten. [email protected] :love:

----------


## tamso

Deze turkse dame heeft deze bericht ooit eens hier neergezet in 2006.

Het is nu anno 2008.
Sindsdien heeft ze hier niks meer neergeschreven.

----------


## petrovski33

ik ben nog geen moslim maar ben wel bereid om moslim te worden/zijn doel daarvan is ook trouwen en kinderen krijgen. wie weet wil jij me meer leren over de islam en de gebruiken. groetjes peter.

----------


## Mohamed67

> Ik ben een turkse dame van 27 jaar. 
> 
> Voor een serieuze relatie ben ik op zoek naar een Nederlandse moslim (of bereid is moslim te worden) 
> 
> Ik heb een huwelijk van 4 jaar achter de rug en heb geen kinderen. Verder draag ik geen hoofddoek. Ik wil dat wel graag in de toekomst (Insallah zo snel mogelijk). Als ik een gezonde en gelukkige relatie kan beginnen, wil ik me samen met mijn partner verdiepen in mijn geloof. 
> 
> Veel over mijzelf kan ik hier niet vertellen helaas. Dat komt vanzelf wel na de kennismaking.


Beste Turkse dame ik ben een surinaamse man van 41...en moslim dus als je het aandurft...dan kan je mij mailen op [email protected]

----------


## soussi_soussi

ik ben gek op turkse dame 
als je wilt kunnen we een keertje msnen als je wilt

----------


## tamso

deze Dame Komt Hier Al Niet Meer Sinds 3 November 2006

----------


## khalid1961

ik ben een nederlanse man die bekeerd is tot de islam ik wil 
me ook meer verdiepen in het geloof en de koran ik kom uit drenthe
wil graag kennis met jou maken

----------


## ME Abdelatty

Rustige man, 45 jaar oud zoekt een vrouw voor een duurzame relatie.
Wil je met mij leuke dinge doen binnen en buitenshuis. ben je eerlijk, lief en spontaan dan ben je geschikt. ik ben een nette serieuse moslim met een goed hart.
Mijn hobby is dat ik elk jaar naar saudie-arabic ga en naar egypte.
Ik zoek naar een vrouw van 30 tot 45, die net zo serieus is als mij en met een goed hart en ook moslima is.
Ik ben een vrolijke man en altijd in voor een grapje.
Ik spreek nederland en egyptisch en nog wat engels.
Ik hou van koken dat is ook mijn werk, heb een HBO-koksopleiding gevolgd.
Woont in gezinwoning met moderne inrichting zeer mooi en chiuq.
voor itresse bel; 06-30215998.
En wie weet ontmoeten wij elkaar, mijn woonplaats is hilversum.
MvG Mohiy

----------


## Joesoef

> deze Dame Komt Hier Al Niet Meer Sinds 3 November 2006



Wanhoop doet slecht lezen.

----------


## mavigozlu77

HALLO TURKSE DAME,
Ik heb net je berichtje gelezen en heb begrepen dat je een nederlandse moslim man zoekt,
alhoewel ik niet nederlands ben maar wel turks en moslim wil ik je graag beter leren kennen,ik ben 31 jaar en ben hier geboren en getogen,ik werk in de beveiliging en woon zelfstandig,ik heb geen kinderen en ben nog nooit getrouwd,ik mis nog iets in mijn algehele plaatje,een leuke dame zou dat compleet maken,graag wil ik met jou in contact willen raken,wil je een leuke gesprek met mij aangaan dan kan je mij vinden op msn,mijn e-mail adres is [email protected].
insallah gorusmek uzere,
saygilar selamlar,
Abdullah

----------


## IkkevanAntwerpen

hello turkse dame

wat vind je eigenlijk van een halfbloed , ben zelf openminded met gevoel voor mn geloof en jij

----------


## kamal29

hier gaan we dan,
ben 29J,wonend in kontich,en heb een dochter van vier jaar.maar helaas klikt het niet met d moeder,we zijn nu al een ne tijd uiteen,en heb besloten om me een moslim vrouw te zoeken,om mijn leven mee verder te zetten......en me dan ook te gaan bekeren......maar hiervoor heb eigenlijk beetje hulp nodig....en zo hoop ik langs deze weg mijn levensdoelen te [email protected]

----------


## Joesoef

Lezen jullie dan niet?

----------


## Kenan

ik wil wel.








> Ik ben een turkse dame van 27 jaar. 
> 
> Voor een serieuze relatie ben ik op zoek naar een Nederlandse moslim (of bereid is moslim te worden) 
> 
> Ik heb een huwelijk van 4 jaar achter de rug en heb geen kinderen. Verder draag ik geen hoofddoek. Ik wil dat wel graag in de toekomst (Insallah zo snel mogelijk). Als ik een gezonde en gelukkige relatie kan beginnen, wil ik me samen met mijn partner verdiepen in mijn geloof. 
> 
> Veel over mijzelf kan ik hier niet vertellen helaas. Dat komt vanzelf wel na de kennismaking.

----------


## Kamilah

> Lezen jullie dan niet?


 :giechel:

----------


## HaasHaas

hallo turkse vrouw
iek bin achmed, marokans man, 5 kinderen, getrouwd, maar ies geweezt, niet meer trouwen. in ieder geval. ik jou stuk gelezen heb, en ik dacht, leuk meissie of vrouw, of zo, of vriending. maarja, ik bin dus vrijgezel en zoek vrouw om trouwen doen. als je wil kan je mij bericht sturen hier op site. 
ok,groetjes

----------


## ENGELTJE1981

Sorry, hahahahahahaha deze topic is grappig en de reactie's vooral.
Mensen lezen gewoon niet.
Ghair inshAllah

----------


## Casaaaaa

hahahaha, lezen is er niet meer bij tegenwoordig

----------


## Hkn,

*Hoi ik ben hakan 25 jaar woon in amsterdam zoek een leuke jonge dame waar ik me leven mee kan draaien 
op zoek naar een sirieuse relatie (( Marocaans.Turks.Nederland ))


voeg me toe [email protected]
en wie weet misschien klikt het*

----------


## alirotterdam

salam ik ben ali goeduitziende turkse man wil graag jou leren kennen

----------

